# New Banner



## snakeseller (Dec 31, 2005)

Not sure if this is the right place but I want a new banner had this one now for a few years...

So would like a new on with snakeseller in it but also these 2 pics..


















I know im asking alot but hey if you dont ask you dont get...

Mike


----------



## the-tick (Nov 27, 2006)

5 min play about


----------



## the-tick (Nov 27, 2006)

kin nora i was tired last night I put the wrong blooming name on soz


----------



## lilworm (Aug 11, 2007)




----------



## CWD (Feb 11, 2007)

Wow there good how u do them...??? will any 1 do 1 4 me ?????


----------



## lilworm (Aug 11, 2007)

i will have a go for ya just need some pics you want to use and any type of colours your after...if you have nothing specific in mind i will just have a play see what i end up with


----------



## CWD (Feb 11, 2007)

ok ill post pics up in a min


----------



## CWD (Feb 11, 2007)




----------



## CWD (Feb 11, 2007)

c what ya can do with them 3


----------



## lilworm (Aug 11, 2007)

i will do my best huni .....


----------



## CWD (Feb 11, 2007)

lilworm said:


> i will do my best huni .....







Thanks


----------



## lilworm (Aug 11, 2007)

ok heres 2 if ya want to change lettering colours ect let me know asap can keep application open to do any adjusting, and sorry no matter how i tried i could not use one of the pics i just could not make it work.....


----------



## CWD (Feb 11, 2007)

Thats well smart !!!!!!!!! i have 9 geckos all in all ill get propa pics of them all and will u do me 1 with them all on ??


----------



## lilworm (Aug 11, 2007)

i wil try huni  pm me ya pics


----------



## andie (Sep 23, 2007)

If you have a small vid clip i could do you one similar to mine


----------



## CWD (Feb 11, 2007)

andie said:


> If you have a small vid clip i could do you one similar to mine




what do u mean ?


----------



## andie (Sep 23, 2007)

If you have got a small video clip of your geckos then i can make you an animated banner of your pet like the one in my sig


----------



## snakelover (Dec 17, 2006)

snakeseller, i have made one, dont now if it anygood though. If you want somehing changing just tell me, if it could be used that is.


----------



## snakelover (Dec 17, 2006)

​


----------



## CWD (Feb 11, 2007)

snakelover said:


> ​




thats well smart


----------



## snakelover (Dec 17, 2006)

thanks


----------



## snakeseller (Dec 31, 2005)

snakelover said:


> snakeseller, i have made one, dont now if it anygood though. If you want somehing changing just tell me, if it could be used that is.


Sorry not replyed , not been on for a while ...... really like the one you have made but if poss would like it a little smaller like the one I have at the moment.

Thanks
Mike


----------



## sahunk (Apr 1, 2007)

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/off-topic-chat/52477-could-any-1-try-do.html Well here my link to one of my other threads and i was wondering if any one had some spare time on there hands to have a look and maby try??? Thanks james: victory:


----------



## snakelover (Dec 17, 2006)

just done 2, see if there any good, if not just ask me too change wvr you want changing, hope they are good enough.​


----------



## snakelover (Dec 17, 2006)

heres 1:








2:​


----------

